

Python Developer?! Do you want to see Luanda/Angola? - seven

Job Description:<p>Python developer with a verve for adventure sought for an already developed OLPC-project in cooperation with Dom Bosco Angola. We estimate between 2 and 3 months for the project, starting in August 2013. Due to the charitable cause, we can only provide costs for flights, basic accommodation and a fairly allowance. Your job will be to help the schools faculty members establish extensive training activities for their XO computers as well as teaching the administration staff how to amend the activities' contents.<p>Requirements :<p>* Python (Minimum 2 years)<p>* You need to be able to cope with one-of-a-kind Luanda. If you love challenges and are looking for a fantastic addition to your resume, you might just have found exactly what you're looking for!<p>* Basic Knowledge in Portuguese or at least Spanish (You still got some months, so get cracking!)<p>* Of course experience and knowledge of the OLPC-concept would be great, but motivation and good apprehension would convince us even more.<p>About the project The Angolan OLPC-project was established by the African Innovation Foundation (AIF) in cooperation with schools operated by Dom Bosco Angola, based in poor areas where children do not have easy access to computers. Today, 700 students use their laptops as a regular teaching tool, and 400 more XO laptops are on their way. Now we need your help to add more content to those computers.<p>Email: sven@internet.ao<p>Web: http://www.africaninnovation.org/our-projects/culture-education/one-laptop-per-child-in-angola-olpc/
======
michaell2
why does managing classes in basic computers and administering school servers
require 2 years of python experience?

~~~
seven
It does not.

Teaching python requires some experience.

